# Perty Picture.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought this picture had some cool color contrasts, so I thought I would share.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like an oreo shake on the ground! mmm... Cool pic!


----------

